# Help me and wife get into Timeshares



## Koontzy (Jun 2, 2011)

About 7 years ago when I was in the Marines, my wife and I went to a meeting about Timeshares, and while they sounded great, with me being military, we couldnt commit to doing one.

Now We are both 27 yrs old and ready to get a timeshare for my family. We are looking into Myrtle Beach, St Petersburg beach, Pensacola, and a few other places..Key West and San Diego...

However we dont know how to get into them, what everything means. Would you guys be willing to explain? How can we get a timeshare in one of these areas?

Also do you know of any good ones? Especially in Pensacola?
Mine and my wife first choice is Pensacola. 

I also plan on researching this and maybe renting once to try out a complex before buying. 

Could you guys point me in the right direction for Pensacola??? Thanks!


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 2, 2011)

There are no timeshares in Pensacola that I know of - so that isn't an option. You may be best advised to try things out by renting - a great way to see resorts & find out if you really want/need to own there. 

Remember that buying is easy (and inexpensive right now at resale) while selling can be nearly impossible unless you price it very very low.  

Buy to use not to rent or trade.  Buying to use, if you want many locations, may be an ownership in a LARGE (there is no value to small systems) multi-resort system such as Wyndham (VERY inexpensive to buy into as in you may be able to find decent packages of points for free!) that are designed to give you an internal way to visit in many locations with no trade or extra fees involved.  Exchanging has become problematic as the cost of membership and exchange fees are nearly equal to what the annual fees used to be just a few years ago.  Adding that on top of the higher fees most resorts now charge mean you are paying far too much to own to trade vs renting with no upfront or annual expenses involved.  Plus you have far more control if you rent as far as resort, dates, views, etc are yours to rent - with exchange you get what they have and even then tend to be treated as a second class (or worse) user at the resort.  When you rent you get everything an owner gets including owners views, etc.  

So start out with some rentals, read here & have fun. It's vacation!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

*Join TUG*

Step one is join TUG.
Check out the resort database and use that to narrow your search.
Ask questions here on TUG and get answers from experienced owners of
the resorts you narrowed your list down to.
Keep reading threads and learning. A rental at a resort you may buy is a great idea.
Buy resale!! It keeps your investment and risk low.
Check the listings here on TUG and on EBAY and make sure you know what your bidding on before you bid.
These are just the basics many more will chime in. 
Keep asking questions and you'll get the help you need.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to TUG! We're thrilled that you found TUG and many here will be happy to give you some guidance.

First study the newbies forum for a while- 6 months is not too long.

Watch the 'bargain deals' in Buying, Selling, Renting there are some great deals there. EBay has provides many of us some good buys also. Warning! eBay is addictive!

Consider joining TUG. It's $15 and among other things grants you access to the reviews of thousands of TSs so you don't have to continually ask if this one is better than that one. You will be welcome as a guest, but the information you can gather as a member makes it worth the small price.

Timeshares are easy to buy, just about without value these days and very hard to rid ones self of. Be prepared for maintenance fee (MF) bills to come just about Christmas every year and to increase every year.

I have no personal inside information on Pensacola- or any other Florida TSs, but fret not, others will have suggestions.

Welcome to TUG and happy vacationing!

Jim Ricks


----------



## eal (Jun 3, 2011)

Holiday Beach Resort - Soundside is a small resort in Pensacola that you could probably pick up cheaply on the resale market.  Here is the website:

http://holidaybeachresort.com/soundside-about.asp


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Be very careful.  Note that in this group of total timeshare fanatics, every poster has warned you to take your time.  

Unfortunately, the timeshare world is full of people who take advantage of the unwary.  Knowledge is power, so empower yourself by slow and careful research.  Your research should be on this board, on other websites, and on site research by taking vacations at resorts of potential research.

When (and if) you decide to buy, only buy resale.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 3, 2011)

vacationtime1 said:


> When (and if) you decide to buy, only buy resale.


And of course the corollary to that is...

After you buy from a developer and research and discover that you bought a pack of lies, RESCEND.  You have the legal right to cancel your timeshare purchase and get all of your money back for a period of time (about a week, depending on the state) after your purchase.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 3, 2011)

How exactly does buying a timeshare work? What are the steps? Is it like a house where they verify credit checks,income, down payments?

I don't see a lot in Pensacola, and I have a family of 5. Any other places you guys would recommend? Hawaii is still a top choice for us, but also would be the furthest away and most expensive. My wife also likes the mountains in Tennesse, but were gonna keep looking and see wht all we find.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 3, 2011)

Credit Report? for buying a $1 timeshare?  Not done!

When you went to your TS presentation years ago, that was the developer trying to get you to buy something for THOUSAND and THOUSANDS of dollars. When those owners went to sell, they found few, if any, willing buyers. Hence, the bargain prices and OUR warnings to research before buying anything.

Maintenance Fees rise almost every year. And yearly bills are mainly due at year end.

And buy to use ... I would recommend several RENTED timeshare vacations before buying anything. Resorts have personalities, much like any neighborhood - some will just annoy with their policies or unit layouts or color schemes. Yes, some resorts seem to have a paint scheme which causes nightmares (I brought a resort were everything was PINK - walls & trims, countertops, baths,  kitchen cabinets).


----------



## ronparise (Jun 3, 2011)

Conventional wisdom here (at least for your first purchase) is to buy into a resort or system that is within driving distance from your home and that you will use. You also want good trading ability for those times when you want to venture away from home. Watch your maintenance fees (they are forever) 

I like the idea of a system or network of resorts, like Wyndham, Disney, Hilton etc. I dont have  experience any of them except Wyndham. They have lots of nice properties in good locations. They are strongest east of the Mississippi, but they are in California, and Las Vegas too. The cost of entry is low, if you buy resale (ebay for example) and the maintenance fees are reasonable if you buy the right contract at the right resort. (Maintenance fees vary from resort to resort, and even among contracts within the same resortso watch this.

I bought into Wyndham because they have numerous resorts within a 12 hour drive from my home;  the Beach, the Mountains to Orlando even an urban experience with New Orleans. They are one of the few timeshares near Washington DC, where my wife and I both have family and San Fran Cisco where my daughter and Grandkids live.

Wyndham points are cheap on ebay and if you dont make the same mistake I did on my first purchase you can get a contract with maintenance fees at around $5 per 1000 points (a 2 bedroom  in Destin in the high season will be under 200000 points or about $1000 a year)

I subscribe to the theory that points are points and it dosent matter which resort you points are based at. You can almost always make a reservation where ever you  want whenever you want as long as you can do some advance planning. The exceptions are weeks like bike week in Daytona, or Mardi Gras in New Orleans, or Christmas in Orlando etc. If you absolutely have to have a week like that buy your points at the resort in question so you will have Advanced reservation Priority.(13 months) (havingg said that i did get Mardi Gras Reservations at 10 months with my north carolina points)

Now re Pensacola: Wyndham has resorts in Destin (60 miles away) and Panama City (120 miles away)

Most of us wyndham owners have had good experiences at the resorts and with the Wyndham people we encounter on the phone making reservations. Even the folks at the transfer dept and financial services have been a pleasure to deal with.....But be aware the sales people at the resorts are dogs. They have the ability to ruin a vacation if you let them. They will invite you to owner updates which are nothing but high pressure sales meetings, They will say that there are problems with your account and insult you for having not purchased retail...you have to know how to say no or just not go to these meetings.

The Wyndham Owners directory  with a discussion of all the ins and outs of the system is here: Wyndham Directory  Read through it and the discussions at the top of the Wyndham section here on TUG,and everything else here on tug, do the same for other systems and individual resorts. . You might also follow ebay to get a feel for pricing...Then decide

Good Luck


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 3, 2011)

Holiday Beach Resort-Soundside is the only timeshare on Pensacoloa Beach. It faces the Bay. They are all two-bedroom units.  The units are very roomy and nice. It had been remodeled from the ground up after one of the hurricanes hit it few years ago.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... Ron you live in NewBern? Not far from havelock. I was at Cherry Point for a short stint...

Destin sounds nice, and the mountains in tennessee also. Guess I got a lot of work todo.. I'm just having troubles find them and how much they are. Since I don't understand the lingo I guess


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> I'm just having troubles find them and how much they are.



For your research only (don't buy yet), you can find them on eBay, Redweek.com, MyResortNetwork.com, and the TUG Marketplace.  You can find rentals on the same websites.

Many sell for $1.  In some cases, they can be worth thousands to specific buyers who know exactly what they want/need.  In other cases, their value is negative because one can rent the unit for less than the annual fees without any ongoing commitment.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 3, 2011)

10 4 will check them out


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help........Me and my wife have found a few we are thinking about thanks to some help from Jeff

I will continue to search and when we find and narrow some down, I will be sure to ask more questions and ask you all about them

thanks


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> How exactly does buying a timeshare work? What are the steps? Is it like a house where they verify credit checks,income, down payments?
> 
> I don't see a lot in Pensacola, and I have a family of 5. Any other places you guys would recommend? Hawaii is still a top choice for us, but also would be the furthest away and most expensive. My wife also likes the mountains in Tennesse, but were gonna keep looking and see wht all we find.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.



I would consider putting Wyndham (buy resale) points on your list.  They have 2 resorts in Gatlinburg (one with an indoor and outdoor water park), resorts in Destin and Panama City (close to Pensacola), and a wonderful resort at Waikiki called Waikiki Beachwalk.  

Our Wyndham points are deeded at Sevierville, TN, and our dues/maintenance fees are very low.  We love Wyndham's wide variety of resorts that we can book internally in their system.  We will soon have a total of almost 500,000 Wyndham points and we paid less than $2,000 for them on Ebay.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

littlestar said:


> I would consider putting Wyndham (buy resale) points on your list.  They have 2 resorts in Gatlinburg (one with an indoor and outdoor water park), resorts in Destin and Panama City (close to Pensacola), and a wonderful resort at Waikiki called Waikiki Beachwalk.
> 
> Our Wyndham points are deeded at Sevierville, TN, and our dues/maintenance fees are very low.  We love Wyndham's wide variety of resorts that we can book internally in their system.  We will soon have a total of almost 500,000 Wyndham points and we paid less than $2,000 for them on Ebay.



Wow, sounds like wyndamn wouldbe a good option. Which resort had the indoor and outdoor water park? Would love to see it and if possible find it for sale for cheap. Especially since they have Destin,Panama Ciy and Hawaii covcered, that would work out great for us.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

Qalso how hard is it to get a timeshare for disney? My family loves disney world, but is it worth the price?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Thanks for the replies... Ron you live in NewBern? Not far from havelock. I was at Cherry Point for a short stint...




No...I just have a timeshare there, Bought it for the Wyndham points. Never saw the place


----------



## ronparise (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Qalso how hard is it to get a timeshare for disney? My family loves disney world, but is it worth the price?



I hate to bring it back to Wyndham, (I sound like a shill) but they have Bonnet Creek which is located within the Disney gates. The points needed for a reservation there, like all the newer Wyndham properties, are more than at the older resorts, but the annual maintenance cost is less than at a Disney timeshare.And has already  been discussed the buy into Wyndham is cheap. Many folks think the cost for a Disney resort is worth it though.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Qalso how hard is it to get a timeshare for disney? My family loves disney world, but is it worth the price?



Wyndham has Bonnet Creek at Disneyworld which sits right next door to Disney's Caribbean Beach resort.  Wyndham's Bonnet Creek has free shuttles to the parks, a Disney cast member in the lobby that sells tickets/gives information, a Disney resort TV station, 2 lazy river pools with free tubes, pools with slides, and free miniature golf.  

We own DVC (Disney Vacation Club) points, too, because we like staying on Disney property.  But we also like using our Wyndham points for Wyndham Bonnet Creek because of its fantastic location within the Disney arches.  I never trade the DVC points - only use them for Disney property because you can't buy them cheap like you can Wyndham points!  I consider DVC my specialty Cadillac purchase for only Disney stays. And Wyndham is my great value purchase which offers me multiple locations in an internal system without having to exchange through RCI.

The Wyndham resort in Gatlinburg with the water park feature is Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Great Smoky Lodge. There's also a hotel attached at Wilderness at the Smokies.  Here's some info on both with pictures: 

http://greatsmokieslodge.com/ 
http://www.wildernessatthesmokies.com/

I personally wouldn't own at a water park Wyndham myself because dues will be higher because of upkeep with a water park.  So we own at the Wyndham resort in Sevierville at Governors Crossing - Wyndham Smoky Mountains.  But, at the 10 month booking window I can book any Wyndham resort in the system if there's availability.    

Here's some picture links for Wyndham's Bonnet Creek resort at Disneyworld:

http://www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com/photo-gallery
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701195


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 4, 2011)

I, too would think Wyndham might make a good TS system for the OP to consider. I don't own there and have an observation that may make it an easier TS purchase to live with. All you Wyndham owners, feel free to straighten me out if I'm mistaken.

I think I understand that Wyndham's MF is (or can be) automatically withdrawn from one's bank (or charge card) monthly. This would eliminate the large 'surprise' bill about Christmastime that most of us get and have to cough up the money for along with other year-end and holiday bills.

Wyndham resorts are darn nice and located all over so one wouldn't get bored with going back to one's home resort time and again.

Again, I don't own Wyndham and my observations are from the outside looking in and may be a bit off.

Jim RIcks


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

I own DVC and I would not recommend purchasing DVC points. The money to purchase, even resale, is too high. There are too few resorts. There are too few locations. 

With children, I would recommend that you purchase Wyndham also. It is really flexible because of being on a point system. So, while your children are still living at home, you will be able to book 3 bedroom, and sometimes even 4 bedrooms (for a shorter time). Once the children are no longer interested in going on vacation with you, you can book longer stays in a smaller unit. 

As others have said, there are lots of locations. And when doing research about 3 years ago, it appeared to me that the Sevierville TN resort had about the lowest maintenance fees per point. 

You can put in a saved search on ebay for a couple of the resorts that you are interested in (and just watch to get a feel for the bids). Do look here at the marketplace for resorts. 

Take your time! I took about 6 months here reading reviews and reading all of the stickies. I read about all the different timeshare systems. And then bought resale and did not make the best choice. I made a good choice, I could have made better.

And it sounds like you have joined TUG. On one of the stickies, I believe that there are the instructions for changing your status to being a member.

elaine


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 4, 2011)

May I suggest you read TUG Advice section in the upper right hand corner in red letters before you purchase a timeshare from anyone.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 4, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I own DVC and I would not recommend purchasing DVC points. The money to purchase, even resale, is too high. There are too few resorts. There are too few locations.


Just to give an example, using some rough numbers...

Purchasing DVC from the developer is roughly $100 per point.  Purchasing resale is about $50 per point.  Maintenance fees are about $5 per point.  A studio is roughly 100 points per week.  A 1BR is roughly 200 points per week.  A 2BR is roughly 300 points per week.  A 3BR is roughly 500 points per week.

So to get enough points to stay a week in a 2BR every year, you're going to spend about $30k upfront ($15k if you buy resale) plus about $1500 per year (and that amount goes up every year).  When you consider the opportunity cost of the $15-$30k that you tie up, that 2BR unit costs you about $300/night.  If you finance the purchase (which most of us NEVER recommend), it's even more.  If that type of upfront cost doesn't bother you and you're okay staying in studios, DVC can be a really good value.

Compare that to more typical timeshares, where your annual cost for a week in a 2BR is usually in the $500-$1000 range and the upfront costs (if you buy resale) are negligible.  Some are even less.

So what would be better for you?

I don't own at Wyndham, but I've rented quite a bit from Wyndham owners and I really like the quality of the units, the flexibility, and the number of locations.  But I would consider RENTING rather than buying, at least to start.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

Wyndamn looks like the best choice for us them... which sounds great, especially the on right by disney world....


So if I get this correct, if we buy one in say sieverville or gatlinburg, it would be our "home" timeshare right? How would that work if let's say one year we wanted to go to the one by disney world? Or one in Destin... the one close to disney would be good becausewe my family lovesit there.


----------



## chewie (Jun 4, 2011)

Great questions!  At this point, you can answer the majority of these questions by searching these forums.  The questions you ask are extremely important to know, and are the right questions.  However, the best way to answer a lot of those questions is to use the knowledge base already on these forums.  Do your homework... you will ultimately save a lot of $$$ by comparing the much finer details of their system that way. 

In other words, don't rush to purchase just yet.  You can go to the Wyndham owners forums, join, and rent the week of your choice at the resort of your choice in the Wyndham system by using the "rent my points" section.  Most of the people advertising there are VIP and will rent the week that you need for around $5 per 1,000 points.  By doing this, you would be able to spend "a week in the life of" a Wyndham owner.  

Go to the sales meeting if you want, just to compare the stack of BS the retail sales people want to sell you vs. what you have learned here.  And NEVER buy anything from them. 

The Smokie Mountain units in Seiverville have a lower per $$ maint. fee than many of the other 'home resorts' in the Wyndham system.  However, you have to consider that today's el cheapo maint. fee home base might become tomorrrows most expensiveo.  That is the gamble.

Hope these thoughts help, and good luck.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Wyndamn looks like the best choice for us them... which sounds great, especially the on right by disney world....
> 
> 
> So if I get this correct, if we buy one in say sieverville or gatlinburg, it would be our "home" timeshare right? How would that work if let's say one year we wanted to go to the one by disney world? Or one in Destin... the one close to disney would be good becausewe my family lovesit there.



Here's the Wyndham online directory that shows the point charts for their resorts. Look under contents to find the various resorts:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Wyndamn looks like the best choice for us them... which sounds great, especially the on right by disney world....
> 
> 
> So if I get this correct, if we buy one in say sieverville or gatlinburg, it would be our "home" timeshare right? How would that work if let's say one year we wanted to go to the one by disney world? Or one in Destin... the one close to disney would be good becausewe my family lovesit there.



Your deeded ownership in Wyndham just set the annual fees you pay and the resort that you can claim the earliest reservations (13 months vs 10) at.  As "points are points" those usually don't matter much.  Once you have the ownership you get an annual (or semi-annual if you buy EOY) allotment of points to use - if you want Orlando you make your reservation there using the points. Couldn't be easier really and most resorts are no problem to get at the 8-10 month marks.  After that it becomes tighter but you can get significant points discounts for late reservatkions thus saving points for another use.  

Pick you home resort for the fees as they are the true cost of any timeshare in the long run - but remember they are always subject to change so look for resorts with a long history of good upkeep, no special assessments pending and reasonable rates.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

And if you are interested in Disney Vacation Club, here's some info with point charts on DVC and one of the popular resale sites for DVC.  Our home DVC resort of Saratoga seems to go for around $64 a point (resale) as an average.  If you get into the larger point packages, you should probably be able to buy it in the fifties. The economy has really taken a toll on prices for anything considered a luxury (like vacations).  The various DVC resorts have different ending dates (they are RTU - right to use).  SSR (Saratoga) ends in 2054. 

http://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/resorts/

http://www.tagrel.com/

http://www.dvc-resales.com/index.htm

Just remember, DVC is still relatively expensive and Wyndham points are pretty much free except for closing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 4, 2011)

*The Terminology Can Be Semi-Confusing.*




timeos2 said:


> Once you have the ownership you get an annual (or semi-annual if you buy EOY) allotment of points to use.


More likely if you buy alternate-year points (EOY or EEY _mox nix_), you'll get a biennial allotment of points you can use -- i.e., an allotment every 2 years rather than every 6 months.   

(Semi-annual = half-yearly -- i.e., every 6 months.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 4, 2011)

chewie said:


> In other words, don't rush to purchase just yet. You can go to the Wyndham owners forums, join, and rent the week of your choice at the resort of your choice in the Wyndham system by using the "rent my points" section. Most of the people advertising there are VIP and will rent the week that you need for around $5 per 1,000 points. By doing this, you would be able to spend "a week in the life of" a Wyndham owner.


Chewie brings up a great point there.  These rental rates are fairly close to the maintenance fees, so there's very little reason to own.  Plus, you get some of the VIP benefits (discounted reservations and upgrades at 60 days out) without the large upfront cost that it takes to become VIP.

To get VIP status in Wyndham, you have to buy from the developer.  A million developer points get you Platinum VIP status, but it'll set you back a hefty upfront fee (likely in the neighborhood of $50-100k).  For most people, the premium to become VIP is not worth it.  When units are still available 60 days before check-in, Platinum VIPs can book the unit for half the regular points PLUS get a free confirmed upgrade if a better unit is available.

You can buy points resale for next to nothing, but you'll be a regular member rather than a VIP member, so you won't get these benefits.

To me, it's much better to rent from Wyndham owners.  There's no upfront investment.  There's no long-term commitment.  And the rental costs are in line with the maintenance fees you would pay as an owner.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

One other thing I forgot to mention.  A Wyndham points owner also gets an RCI account.  It's included in your Wyndham maintenance fees.  We book RCI's Last Calls (cash deals within 45 days of check-in) and their Extra Vacation cash deals frequently with that RCI membership.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Chewie brings up a great point there.  These rental rates are fairly close to the maintenance fees, so there's very little reason to own.  Plus, you get some of the VIP benefits (discounted reservations and upgrades at 60 days out) without the large upfront cost that it takes to become VIP.
> 
> To get VIP status in Wyndham, you have to buy from the developer.  A million developer points get you Platinum VIP status, but it'll set you back a hefty upfront fee (likely in the neighborhood of $50-100k).  For most people, the premium to become VIP is not worth it.  When units are still available 60 days before check-in, Platinum VIPs can book the unit for half the regular points PLUS get a free confirmed upgrade if a better unit is available.
> 
> ...




What's the differance between regular and vip?
And is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm still very interested in wyndam, especially if I am able to find any cheap ones on ebay. I looked and found some TS for only 1 buck on ebay earlier....wyndam I gonna search for next on there.

Any other places besides wyndam you would recommend? I still like the idea of wyndam because of that nice resort by disney world..


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> I'm still very interested in wyndam, especially if I am able to find any cheap ones on ebay. I looked and found some TS for only 1 buck on ebay earlier....wyndam I gonna search for next on there.
> 
> Any other places besides wyndam you would recommend? I still like the idea of wyndam because of that nice resort by disney world..



Your eBAY searches will be better if you spell "Wyndham" correctly.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

littlestar said:


> Wyndham has Bonnet Creek at Disneyworld which sits right next door to Disney's Caribbean Beach resort.  Wyndham's Bonnet Creek has free shuttles to the parks, a Disney cast member in the lobby that sells tickets/gives information, a Disney resort TV station, 2 lazy river pools with free tubes, pools with slides, and free miniature golf.
> 
> We own DVC (Disney Vacation Club) points, too, because we like staying on Disney property.  But we also like using our Wyndham points for Wyndham Bonnet Creek because of its fantastic location within the Disney arches.  I never trade the DVC points - only use them for Disney property because you can't buy them cheap like you can Wyndham points!  I consider DVC my specialty Cadillac purchase for only Disney stays. And Wyndham is my great value purchase which offers me multiple locations in an internal system without having to exchange through RCI.
> 
> ...



How much is Bonnet creek going for right now? And how does it compare to the disney resorts? Like in ticket pricing for disney and parking/parkhoppers tickets???? What's the average m/f? Thanks


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Your eBAY searches will be better if you spell "Wyndham" correctly.



Lol sorry bout that, my phone sucks, which I am on it now.. THANks lol


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> What's the differance between regular and vip?
> And is it really that big of a deal?



The difference? about $50,000! It may be a big deal, but it is not a $50,000 big deal.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

If you wanted a 7 day stay at Bonnet Creek in a 3 BR, in prime time (summer or holidays) it would cost you 308,000 points. Right now there are a few contracts on ebay at Bonnet Creek that the bid is less than $50 and then you would add closing costs. Closing costs are running $800 to $1300. You can either cherry pick your contract and get exactly the number of points that you need so that you pay only ONE closing cost. Or you can buy more than one contract and pay closing costs for each one. 

I am seeing a few contracts for about 150 to 160K points - so you would need two for a week. And then contracts that are more than 500K points. I would stay away from an excessive overage of points because you pay maintenance fee by the point. 

So, just wait and watch. Take the advice to rent a few places to see what you really like. Don't rush. The right deal will be there.

elaine


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> If you wanted a 7 day stay at Bonnet Creek in a 3 BR, in prime time (summer or holidays) it would cost you 308,000 points. Right now there are a few contracts on ebay at Bonnet Creek that the bid is less than $50 and then you would add closing costs. Closing costs are running $800 to $1300. You can either cherry pick your contract and get exactly the number of points that you need so that you pay only ONE closing cost. Or you can buy more than one contract and pay closing costs for each one.
> 
> I am seeing a few contracts for about 150 to 160K points - so you would need two for a week. And then contracts that are more than 500K points. I would stay away from an excessive overage of points because you pay maintenance fee by the point.
> 
> ...


So you buy points???
I'm. In n rush, except rushing to obtain a lot of this great knowledge. But if the m/f is based off points then I would need to find a wyndham resort with a decent amount of points? Bonnets creek would be a august/september thing since hats when we would hit up disney world.

Thanks. I have more questions,but will wait till I am on my home comp and not my phone lol


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's a link to the Wyndham owners forum.  You can find maintenance fees there.  Be sure to read the primer, too.  Wyndham's old name was Fairfield. 

http://forums.wyndhamowners.org/

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is still in active sales so I would think the maintenance fees will go up once it sells out via developer sales.   On Ebay, it seems to go for a slight premium compared to some others.  One thing I noticed when I was studying buying into Wyndham was that ocean resorts usually have higher maintenance fees - I guess partly because of the salt water upkeep and risk of hurricanes (insurance).   

We have four Wyndham Smoky Mt contracts. If I had to do it over, I would have probably bought two contracts to get to where I'm at on total points. (Less closing costs). But, if I ever want to downsize, I can do it four pieces at a time.  

There are lots of systems discussed on Tug.  I would take a look at them all.  I probably spent six months on these boards before I ever bought anything else beyond our Disney points.  There is just soooo much to learn - and I seem to learn something new everyday on these boards even now.   

I've owned Marriott in the past (recently gave it away) and hundreds of DVC points (downsized from where I started at).  I keep evolving.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

So how exactly does the disney vacation club work??? Can you get into it pretty cheap also like some resorts???


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 4, 2011)

DVC has ROFR and does exercise it.

Many on TUG have been exchanging into DVC via RCI. I have twice via RCI Points; Weeks (TPU) seems to be a good way now. Others have used portals from Wyndham and HGVC.

DVC Points are usable within their system; to use for trading into nonDisney might not be cost effective.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> So how exactly does the disney vacation club work??? Can you get into it pretty cheap also like some resorts???



DVC is not cheap - figure resale cost of anywhere from $55 to $68 a point. Direct from Disney the new Bay Lake Tower at the Contemporary is soon to be priced at $140 a point (which I think is insane).  I can book my home DVC resort at 11 months and all other DVC resorts at 7 months.  I could also use them to book a Disney cruise (now you have to buy direct from Disney to be able to book a Disney cruise - new resale restriction).  But I'd never use my points for a Disney cruise because it's cheaper to just book a cruise on cash.

I consider DVC a specialty purchase - best used for onsite at Disney because of the higher cost upfront and annual dues.  I never trade my DVC points - I use them only internally at Disney.  I have resorts I bought el cheapo for trading - I *never* trade my  DVC points. 

DVC members get $100 off a Disney annual pass.  We also get a small discount on Disney's Not So Scary Halloween Party at the Magic Kingdom and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party.  We get some dining discounts, spa discounts, tours, etc.  But the biggest discount for members is the $100 Annual Pass discount.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 4, 2011)

littlestar said:


> DVC is not cheap - figure resale cost of anywhere from $55 to $68 a point. Direct from Disney the new Bay Lake Tower at the Contemporary is soon to be priced at $140 a point (which I think is insane).  I can book my home DVC resort at 11 months and all other DVC resorts at 7 months.  I could also use them to book a Disney cruise (now you have to buy direct from Disney to be able to book a Disney cruise - new resale restriction).  But I'd never use my points for a Disney cruise because it's cheaper to just book a cruise on cash.
> 
> I consider DVC a specialty purchase - best used for onsite at Disney because of the higher cost upfront and annual dues.  I never trade my DVC points - I use them only internally at Disney.  I have resorts I bought el cheapo for trading - I *never* trade my  DVC points.
> 
> DVC members get $100 off a Disney annual pass.  We also get a small discount on Disney's Not So Scary Halloween Party at the Magic Kingdom and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party.  We get some dining discounts, spa discounts, tours, etc.  But the biggest discount for members is the $100 Annual Pass discount.



Wow, that us steep....but how many points would it take to spend a week on Disney world?????


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> What's the differance between regular and vip?
> And is it really that big of a deal?



None that could ever make it worth the insane cost differential between retail & resale prices.  There are a few good things about VIP (but not at the lowest rung) but NONE are guaranteed and you'll never get your upfront money back from it in savings - and it cannot be resold - so it ssimply isn't worth the money.  Sales push it as such a big deal because that is all they have to offer to explain why what you can buy for a penny or less (as in FREE) they want $.15+ PER POINT for! Tens of thousands of doallrs at the 2nd tier level of "VIP". You don't need or want that. Those that had it from when it was cheaper can & should get value out but no more. Today it is simply not worth the $$$.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 4, 2011)

It *IS* valuable if you're renting from someone who has it, because you can get the discounted point rate and free confirmed upgrade at 60 days.  What might normally take 320k points at 61 days might only be 120k to a Platinum VIP at at 60 days.  That's one of the reasons I recommend renting rather than owning Wyndham.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 5, 2011)

Non VIP Wyndham points owners do frequently get online point discounts within 60 days of check-in.  Wyndham offers resort specials in non peak times.  We travel in May, September, and January and when I log in and look online, there's pretty much always point discounts of 20 to 30 percent for me - except at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk (Hawaii must have high demand year round). 

What I like about owning Wyndham points is that *I'm in control *of my reservations.  I'm thinking about another 10 or 11 day trip to Oahu, HI, in a few years and I plan on booking part of our stay at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk and part at Disney's new Aulani resort.  I prefer to be in complete control of that reservation since we're traveling so far.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Wow, that us steep....but how many points would it take to spend a week on Disney world?????



Here's a sample point chart for Disney's Old Key West resort.  It's determined by seasons:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/OKW-Points.shtml


----------



## Lardan (Jun 5, 2011)

I would go to Wyndham's resort directory and look at their resorts.  I have to say we've enjoyed several of their resorts, but some we didn't like at all. We have never stayed at a Marriott resort we didn't totally enjoy.

The only problem I see with Wyndham is not all the resorts are of an equal quality, while of the resorts we've visted with Marriott they have all been superior.

We like the flexiblilty of Wyndham and we love Bonnet Creek.  We'll be going to one in Ft. Lauderdale on the beach in about two weeks.

I would also be careful of buying points or weeks at a resort just to trade because of the price.  Many here (myself included) will only buy at a resort we will enjoy going to.

Some may agree with me and others may not, but I watch the secondary market fairly close on ebay. Toward the latter part of the year a bigger selection will be available on ebay because people don't want to pay MF again. So take advantage of this and learn now and plan on buying later. don't be in a rush, with yearly maint. fees it is a big commitment.  There are many very nice and knowledgeable folks here to help you.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2011)

Lardan said:


> We'll be going to one in Ft. Lauderdale on the beach in about two weeks.



Wyndham has a no beach resort in Ft Lauderdale. 

Wyndham has 2 resorts on the beach in Pompano Beach - which is 6 miles NORTH of Ft Lauderdale on A1A (Royal Vista and Sea Gardens). I describe Pompano Beach as the suburbs (condo-ville) vs the city activities of Ft Lauderdale (outdoor dining, live music, packed beaches, lifeguards). 

Just be prepared - different vacations, both styles are enjoyable!


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 5, 2011)

littlestar said:


> Non VIP Wyndham points owners do frequently get online point discounts within 60 days of check-in.  Wyndham offers resort specials in non peak times.  We travel in May, September, and January and when I log in and look online, there's pretty much always point discounts of 20 to 30 percent for me - except at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk (Hawaii must have high demand year round).
> 
> What I like about owning Wyndham points is that *I'm in control *of my reservations.  I'm thinking about another 10 or 11 day trip to Oahu, HI, in a few years and I plan on booking part of our stay at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk and part at Disney's new Aulani resort.  I prefer to be in complete control of that reservation since we're traveling so far.



Does wyndham points transfer over to the disney resort? Or is that seperate points???DVC for instance? My wife and I would love Hawaii, but man plane tickets are pricey for a family of five.. Although if we could afford it we would go there every year!..


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 5, 2011)

littlestar said:


> Here's a sample point chart for Disney's Old Key West resort.  It's determined by seasons:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/OKW-Points.shtml



That isn't bad, the studio would work for us, especially since we wouldn't spend a lot of time at the hotel in the room, may have to look into grabbing some dvc points later on down the roaad


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 5, 2011)

Lardan said:


> I would go to Wyndham's resort directory and look at their resorts.  I have to say we've enjoyed several of their resorts, but some we didn't like at all. We have never stayed at a Marriott resort we didn't totally enjoy.
> 
> The only problem I see with Wyndham is not all the resorts are of an equal quality, while of the resorts we've visted with Marriott they have all been superior.
> 
> ...



Yeah I plan on buying this coming fall, unless I find some amazing deal....


----------



## learnalot (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Does wyndham points transfer over to the disney resort? Or is that seperate points???DVC for instance? My wife and I would love Hawaii, but man plane tickets are pricey for a family of five.. Although if we could afford it we would go there every year!..



Koontzy,

According to the profile, Littlestar owns Disney points.  As a Wyndham owner, if you want to stay at one of the DVC resorts, you would have to try for an exchange through RCI.  (RCI membership is bundled with your Wyndham ownership).  Exchanges through RCI will cost you the number of points for the unit you need (the points cost are based on a fixed grid of unit size and season) and an exchange fee, currently $179 if you do your booking online.  $20 higher if you do it by phone.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Koontzy - There are four different types of points being discussed here: Wyndham Points; RCI points; RCI TPUs (also known as points lite); and DVC points. 

In addition, their are two different types of RCI accounts RCI points and RCI weeks. RCI weeks members are assigned the TPUs and then the TPUs are converted to points (by RCI according to a grid or points calculator). RCI members can have either a RCI weeks membership (most resorts that trade in RCI) or RCI points membership or both. I have both weeks and points and have to pay 2 separate membership fees. 

Some resorts (I don't know if Wyndham is one of the resorts that can) can be traded into RCI points; Wyndham points can be traded into TPUs.

RCI points and RCI TPUs (RCI weeks) can be traded into DVC resorts. In the past 6 months or so, it has been costing 25 TPUs to get into a DVC studio, 1 BR or 2 BR for RCI weeks members. And RCI changes the TPUs awarded to different resorts at different times. 

DVC points _CAN be traded into RCI points or RCI TPUs (but it does not make sense to do that). 

I am not a Wyndham owner and I have not read the Wyndham owner information in detail - I already own more timeshare than my husband has vacation. 

Saying that, I believe that Wyndham points can be traded within the Wyndham system without the transaction fees of RCI. So, instead of trading your Wyndham points for DVC points, you would trade them for Bonnet Creek and you would be right on Disney property without paying RCI $179 and then paying the Disney resort $95 for their resort fee.

elaine_


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 5, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Hi Koontzy - There are four different types of points being discussed here: Wyndham Points; RCI points; RCI TPUs (also known as points lite); and DVC points.
> 
> In addition, their are two different types of RCI accounts RCI points and RCI weeks. RCI weeks members are assigned the TPUs and then the TPUs are converted to points (by RCI according to a grid or points calculator). RCI members can have either a RCI weeks membership (most resorts that trade in RCI) or RCI points membership or both. I have both weeks and points and have to pay 2 separate membership fees.
> 
> ...


_

Ok its starting to make some sense to me... So if me and my wife planned on going to disney every year, would bonnet creek be a better option for home resort? Or another property? It seems like a lot of points ar needed? Can u get a home resort and just add more points?_


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Ok its starting to make some sense to me... So if me and my wife planned on going to disney every year, would bonnet creek be a better option for home resort? Or another property? It seems like a lot of points ar needed? Can u get a home resort and just add more points?



I see availability of Bonnet Creek regularly in RCI. And Wyndham owners get first try at the trade (I think - I am not a Wyndham expert at all). But I vacation during the slow season. You will need to vacation during the highest demand seasons because of your children's school schedule. 

One of the things that is very important about _using_ a timeshare is that you must plan about 12 months in advance in order to maximize your chances to trade if you are going outside your home resort and to insure that you will get your reservation if you are making reservations at your home resort. If you cannot or will not plan ahead, timeshare will not be for you. 

We occasionally have people post on the BBS that they are having difficulty making a reservation at their home resort or an exchange. Invariably it is due to their failure to plan about 12 months in advance. Planning in January or later is way too late for a summer vacation.

If you believe that you will want to stay at Bonnet Creek most often, it is probably worth it to you so that you can get your home resort advantage (I believe in Wyndham lingo it is called ARP). 

Instead of adding points on (although you can do that later), for your first purchase, I would suggest that you get enough points to accomplish what you would like to accomplish. For instance, if you wanted Bonnet Creek and you purchase one of the 152 contracts, you would have enough points for 3 or 4 days depending on whether or not you booked a weekend. If all you want to do is three or four days, you will be happy. If you really want 7 days, get enough points for 7 days. 

I believe that one of the reasons that you see lots of points in the 150K range is because people get frustrated because they cannot reserve what they really want. You also see a number  of contracts for 500K plus. I think that those people are not using their points enough and are paying MFs that are too high for what they are getting from their usage. So, I think that it is important to hit that "sweet spot."

The main advantage to purchasing the one contract for the right amount of points is to minimize the closing costs on ebay. On the other hand, if you see small contracts and there are no closing costs, it would be great to go ahead and get those.

elaine


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2011)

Wyndham just UP'ed the resort transfer fee PER contract to $299 from $100. Member Number is by an owner where the contracts are held owned by that owner. Hence, one member number might have multiple contracts representing the different points contracts. If the Member Number (owner number) has less than 300,000 pts, Wyndham charges a slightly higher CWP (Club Wyndham Plus) fee per 1K of points. Individual points contracts can be at different resorts and with different USE YEARS. Member Number is not Contract Number (contract number stays the same with a deed).

Each Member Number has an external exchange affliation (mostly RCI now) which creates the RCI Member Number. If you have Plus Partners, you will also have _some_ access to RCI Points in a program called Nightly Stays - a small benefit of a developer purchase or $2500 cash purchase (not worth it in my opinion).

It is now time for more alcohol. 

Some contracts (deeds) are for EVEN or ODD year usage. Your CWP fees are based on EVERY year rates; your MFs are based on half ownership each year. Hence, if you own 140,000 pt EVEN year and a 140,000 pt ODD year contracts, your MFs would be equal to a 140,000 pt every year contract BUT your CWP fees would be based on owning 280,000 contract.

So my suggestion is you buy at least 308,000 pts (308,000 is the common number due to the older combination of points contract) in every year ownership. That is a PRIME season 3bdr at Bonnet Creek. Plus 308 Housekeeping Credits (HK) credits yearly and 4 Reservation Transactions (RTs). 300K short changes you by 1 RT ($30 extra) and mostly have you buying some HKs if you book several weekend stays.

 If you book a 2bdr PRIME at BC, you would have 84K of points leftover for a 1bdr 7 night stay at BC in VALUE SEASON or a 1bdr deluxe at Branson in HIGH season (or 2bdr at Branson in QUIET season).

Cheers!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

Linda

Do you know what the bottom line will be annually on your example of 308,000
point contract? MF's and CWP fees.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> That isn't bad, the studio would work for us, especially since we wouldn't spend a lot of time at the hotel in the room, may have to look into grabbing some dvc points later on down the roaad


Five people would be packed in a studio. From what I understand, the occupancy limit in a DVC studio is 4 adults plus 1 child 8 and under. The occupancy limit in a 1BR is 5 adults. Is your family going to grow? If so, you'll have no choice but to move up to a 2BR.  We've ONLY stayed in 2BR units with our family of 5.



Koontzy said:


> Ok its starting to make some sense to me... So if me and my wife planned on going to disney every year, would bonnet creek be a better option for home resort? Or another property? It seems like a lot of points ar needed? Can u get a home resort and just add more points?


With a family of five, I would MUCH RATHER stay ALMOST ANYWHERE (although Wyndham Bonnet Creek would be my first choice outside of DVC) in a 2BR than at the best DVC property in a Studio. The extra space and privacy is HUGE. Plus, you can stay in a 2BR (or larger) almost anywhere else in Orlando cheaper than you can stay in a Studio at DVC.

Keep researching, reading and learning. You're nowhere ready to make a decision yet.

RENT A 2BR UNIT at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and stay there, before you make any decision. Rent a unit at DVC, too. You should be able to rent at Wyndham bonnet Creek for $100 or less per night and at DVC for $10-12 per point.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2011)

Each resort sets the MFs. Wyndham translates those fees into the point fee.

A UDI resort (newer like Bonnet Creek, Ocean Walk, Ocean Blvd, etc) has the MFs set by the total number of points and the yearly budget. Ocean Walk is $5.24/1k points for HOA and CWP is either $.53 w/Plus Partners or $.51 w/o. Under 300K member number in points the CWP is .10 per 1k more.

*For 308K at Ocean Walk, that is $1771 without PP. ($1613.92+157.08).*

At Ocean Walk, 308K would get you 2 Weeks in VALUE Season a 2bdr/2ba Deluxe. 
OR in PRIME Season, a 2bdr/2ba for 1 week plus (4 more midweek nights or 
2 more weekend nights).

 If the fees are set for Fixed Week intervals and you buy a converted (converted to points) fixed week, your costs per point is (size of unit) ... so a 1bdr pays the same amount of MFs regardless of the season. The week number sets the season within the Wyndham points system ... Hence, a VALUE season point would cost MUCH more than a PRIME season point (get more points to spread the MFs around with). Your CWP is calculate on the points under than converted figure. 

Someone else will have to provide the MF per K for Bonnet Creek points.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy

Linda's post give you an idea of where you'll be with Wyndham, close to $1,800 a year. These are great accommodations and great locations. There are cheaper options out there, don't forget to look into those before you spend that kind of money yearly. These will only go up. If you can afford it though, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2011)

For Bonnet Creek points table, SEASONs matter greatly. A VALUE season unit is 1/2 the point cost of a PRIME season unit in the 2bdr size unit.

Other Wyndham's in the Orlando area cost less points to stay there (vs BC) in the PRIME 2bdr units, but cost more in a 2bdr VALUE season. Trust me, always look. Then get online at 60 days out and LOOK for RESORT SPECIALs section for travel for points discounts. Remember, to Cancel and rebook you can save some points, BUT if you are out of RTs (Reservation Transaction), you will have the cost to BUY another RT during booking (and online book fees for everything is cheaper). And an RT from whereever is GOOD for the calendar date you use it/buy it. Buy it TUES, good for TUES - change your plans or booking something else on WED, another RT. 

Another point, DON'T cancel anything if there is not matching availability to rebook into your PLANNED vacation at the discount points rate. I have lost reservations that way - not a happy outcome.:ignore:


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 5, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Each resort sets the MFs. Wyndham translates those fees into the point fee.
> 
> A UDI resort (newer like Bonnet Creek, Ocean Walk, Ocean Blvd, etc) has the MFs set by the total number of points and the yearly budget. Ocean Walk is $5.24/1k points for HOA and CWP is either $.53 w/Plus Partners or $.51 w/o. Under 300K member number in points the CWP is .10 per 1k more.
> 
> ...




So if I wanted to take two nice 5-6 day vacations, say one in gatlinberg(which is gonna happen) and one at a beach.... how many point should I go for???

Also vwhat is a good wyndham beach spot in florida? And how about SC???


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Koontzy
> 
> Linda's post give you an idea of where you'll be with Wyndham, close to $1,800 a year. These are great accommodations and great locations. There are cheaper options out there, don't forget to look into those before you spend that kind of money yearly. These will only go up. If you can afford it though, I don't think you'll be disappointed.



VERY TRUE! However, if the annual MFs cost $.75 LESS per thousand points, your yearly is $231 less OR $1540.

This is why buyers need to look at MFs cost and to be sure the ad carries the current year's figures.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Linda's post give you an idea of where you'll be with Wyndham, close to $1,800 a year.


And this is exactly why I think it's best to RENT rather than own when it comes to Wyndham.  You can rent 2BR units for $100/night (or less) from Wyndham VIPs, which would be about $400 cheaper than owning.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> So if I wanted to take two nice 5-6 day vacations, say one in gatlinberg(which is gonna happen) and one at a beach.... how many point should I go for???
> 
> Also vwhat is a good wyndham beach spot in florida? And how about SC???



Weekend nights COST more points --- 20% of the weekly total for each FRI and SAT on the points charts. 12% is the other 5 nights a week. So, a *5 night Sun-Fri *(Sun night checkin, Fri AM checkout) is 60% of a weeks points cost. A *FRI-MON 3 night stay *would be 52% of a weeks points cost. Plus, HKs are figured/charged on a 7 night stay. This allocation of points is without regard to season or unit size.

*Many families of 4 persons OPT for a 1 bdr to maximize point usage*. My sister would even bring a blowup mattress with her for less fighting in the LR. My one resort in FL has 2 sofa beds in the 1bdr (1 in LR and 1 in Bdr with the king size bed). 

But she like the independant resort with a sofa bed and a murphy bed in LR for the 1 bdr & 2 bdr. Best when she and I each had a bedroom with a king and 3 boys each had a bed in LR with the 3rd being on a rollaway - big LR. 

As for recommending resorts and beaches, FL is a big state. And even with the Wyndham resorts, each has its own personality (folibles). Exploring is part of the timeshare adventure.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

*Weeks*

Can't you buy weeks for Wyndham resorts. I thought I saw some listed with reasonable MF's?


----------



## littlestar (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Does wyndham points transfer over to the disney resort? Or is that seperate points???DVC for instance? My wife and I would love Hawaii, but man plane tickets are pricey for a family of five.. Although if we could afford it we would go there every year!..



I was talking about separate point/resort systems. I own DVC points at Disney's Saratoga resort. I also own Wyndham points at Wyndham Smoky Mountains.   When I take my next Hawaii trip I'm going to book 4 or 5 nights at Disney's new Aulani resort with my DVC points.  And I'm also going to book some nights at Wyndham's Waikiki Beachwalk resort using my Wyndham points.  

You _can_ deposit Wyndham points into RCI (RCI is an exchange company) and try to trade/exchange into a DVC resort.  Wyndham has a fixed grid for trading through RCI.  Here's the Wyndham point requirements for weeks trading through RCI:

Studio or 1 BR: 
Prime--143,000
High--121,000
Value--95,000
Quiet--74,000

2BR:
Prime--224,000
High--184,000
Value--140,000
Quiet--109,000

3BR:
Prime--308,000
High--258,000
Value--199,000
Quiet--161,000

When you make an RCI weeks trade online the exchange fee is $179 (higher if you call on the phone).  For example, a 1 bedroom Disney Vacation Club resort in the middle of September falls in quiet season and would require 74,000 Wyndham points, a $179 RCI trade fee, and then Disney charges a $95.00 resort fee for incoming exchangers at the Walt Disney World resorts. My husband prefers using our Wyndham points internally and staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and saving the $274 in extra fees.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> And this is exactly why I think it's best to RENT rather than own when it comes to Wyndham.  You can rent 2BR units for $100/night (or less) from Wyndham VIPs, which would be about $400 cheaper than owning.



Michael,
True, you can get deals from Platimum VIPs during lesser than PRIME or nonholiday seasons via booking within the 60 day out of checkin. But most non-school weeks have NO AVAILABILITY for the VIPs to acquire inventory for the $100/night rate. Plus, if the family is flying, cheap airfares may be harder to find, too.

If this is the once a year TRIP for the family or locked in vacation schedule at work with the school calendar, 60 days out does not plan well. 

I have friends who book their vacation weeks at work almost 12 months out via senority. There is NO CHANGING dates - 24/7 at $45-75/hour plus OT sounds great til you have done it 25 years. You get Xmas week off after 20 years service? Two weeks vacation off in the summer after 20 years service? HA! Crap, you have 5 weeks of vacation to book at work after 20 years of service. The employees on shifts have decades long gruges due to someone taking someone else's honeymoon week! Most of these shift employees have $1.5MM-4MM in the 401Ks but mess with the each others vacation time.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 5, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Weekend nights COST more points --- 20% of the weekly total for each FRI and SAT on the points charts. 12.5% is the other 5 nights a week. So, a *5 night Sun-Fri *(Sun night checkin, Fri AM checkout) is 60% of a weeks points cost. A *FRI-MON 3 night stay *would be 52.5% of a weeks points cost. Plus, HKs are figured/charged on a 7 night stay. This allocation of points is without regard to season or unit size.
> 
> *Many families of 4 persons OPT for a 1 bdr to maximize point usage*. My sister would even bring a blowup mattress with her for less fighting in the LR. My one resort in FL has 2 sofa beds in the 1bdr (1 in LR and 1 in Bdr with the king size bed).
> 
> ...



Bonnet creek is nice looking, and my wife loves it, but she is also a huge fan of gatlinberg. Ahhh the choices.. she said if we can swing it she wants a week in gatlinberg and a week in florida,close to beach.. They don't have to be wyndham, so please any recommendation you guys have would help me in our seaarch. Btw my kids are 5,4, and 2 and homeschooled, so we can go differant times of year. Of course beach would be summer swim fun, and gatlinberg would be more of a fall/spring/winter thing.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Bonnet creek is nice looking, and my wife loves it, but she is also a huge fan of gatlinberg. Ahhh the choices.. she said if we can swing it she wants a week in gatlinberg and a week in florida,close to beach.. They don't have to be wyndham, so please any recommendation you guys have would help me in our seaarch. Btw my kids are 5,4, and 2 and homeschooled, so we can go differant times of year. Of course beach would be summer swim fun, and gatlinberg would be more of a fall/spring/winter thing.



You may not need to own anything if you're not tied to school calendars or holidays.  Here's some timeshare rental sites for the general public:

http://www.endless-vacation-rentals.com/
http://www.condodirect.com/travel/welcome.home

And if you are a government employee or military:

http://www.getravelop.com/government-search-spacea.html


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Can't you buy weeks for Wyndham resorts. I thought I saw some listed with reasonable MF's?



Yes, there are still some FIXED WEEKS around. Exchanges would have to be done thru an external exchange company. Wyndham Fixed Weeks do NOT get a great TPU assignment in RCI. Fixed weeks are in the non UDI resorts which are the older Wyndham resorts - Star Island is one, most Pompano Beach resorts (not Royal Vista), Westwood & some Seawatch units (not Ocean Blvd or Cottages or the Grove), etc.

Part of this is because you are not paying the CWP fees for the online booking system or the RCI/II membership. Remember, the $.53 or $.51 per 1K of points owned fee.


----------



## eal (Jun 5, 2011)

Kootzy, it is probably time for you to join TUG ($15 per year) so that you will have access to the member reviews.  You can read dozens of opinions from TUG members about all the various timeshare resorts.  The reviews can be organized by area, so you can check all the resorts in Gatlinberg and in Florida to see what visitors have thought about the resort, the unit, the general area, things to do there, etc. It will be the best $15 value-for-the-dollar you have experienced in a long time!


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 5, 2011)

eal said:


> Kootzy, it is probably time for you to join TUG ($15 per year) so that you will have access to the member reviews.  You can read dozens of opinions from TUG members about all the various timeshare resorts.  The reviews can be organized by area, so you can check all the resorts in Gatlinberg and in Florida to see what visitors have thought about the resort, the unit, the general area, things to do there, etc. It will be the best $15 value-for-the-dollar you have experienced in a long time!



Still thinking about it want to make sure this is exactly what we want to do


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Still thinking about it want to make sure this is exactly what we want to do



It's $15. All I did on TUG when I first joined was read reviews and stickies. 
It was about 6 months before I felt comfortable posting here. 


It is from reading resort reviews that I did not think that the first timeshare you considered was a good choice. The review section lists resorts by their review level so you don't have to read every review to get a feel for what you like. It's fun!

elaine


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 5, 2011)

Koontzy said:


> Still thinking about it want to make sure this is exactly what we want to do



And don't forget you then get to use the double secret handshake


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 5, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> And don't forget you then get to use the double secret handshake



Shh! we don't talk about the handshake when 'guests' are around!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 5, 2011)

eal said:


> Kootzy, it is probably time for you to join TUG ($15 per year) so that you will have access to the member reviews.


There are so many TUG Member benefits that are worth way more than the $15/year.  The reviews are priceless.  The Sightings sub-forum is priceless.  I wish I would have joined before I bought my first timeshare.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 6, 2011)

Just snagged my 3rd RCI exchange into DVC due to the Sightings Board ... what a bargain TUG membership is!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 6, 2011)

I have ongoing searches and regularly check several saved searches, but I think I've found more of my good exchanges because of the Sightings forum than through my own searches. Definitely worthwhile!


----------



## unavailable55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fascinating insight, thanks


----------



## YeongWoo (Jun 6, 2011)

*Another fan of Wyndham...*



Koontzy said:


> Bonnet creek is nice looking, and my wife loves it, but she is also a huge fan of gatlinberg. Ahhh the choices.. she said if we can swing it she wants a week in gatlinberg and a week in florida,close to beach.. They don't have to be wyndham, so please any recommendation you guys have would help me in our seaarch. Btw my kids are 5,4, and 2 and homeschooled, so we can go differant times of year. Of course beach would be summer swim fun, and gatlinberg would be more of a fall/spring/winter thing.



BC is great.  We stayed there last October and the weather was perfect and the crowds at the parks were manageable.  Since you are able to travel off season you can get some great deals.  I love the indoor water park in Gatlinburg.  I probably like that resort better than BC.  

I didn't hear any love for Myrtle Beach so I have to put in a plug for ownership there.  My points are in Myrtle Beach because that is about the only way to guarantee a summer reservation there.  I get arp at all the the Wyndham locations in the MB area.  

I'm with the crowd that recommends Wyndham but I'm surprised that you haven't seen more posts from other TS systems.  There are some other good systems out there so check them all out and look for the one with the locations you'd most likely enjoy.  I agree with several others that I would rent for a long time before making a buying decision.  The deals that you think are sooo good on Ebay right now will still be there next year.


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 6, 2011)

YeongWoo said:


> BC is great.  We stayed there last October and the weather was perfect and the crowds at the parks were manageable.  Since you are able to travel off season you can get some great deals.  I love the indoor water park in Gatlinburg.  I probably like that resort better than BC.
> 
> I didn't hear any love for Myrtle Beach so I have to put in a plug for ownership there.  My points are in Myrtle Beach because that is about the only way to guarantee a summer reservation there.  I get arp at all the the Wyndham locations in the MB area.
> 
> I'm with the crowd that recommends Wyndham but I'm surprised that you haven't seen more posts from other TS systems.  There are some other good systems out there so check them all out and look for the one with the locations you'd most likely enjoy.  I agree with several others that I would rent for a long time before making a buying decision.  The deals that you think are sooo good on Ebay right now will still be there next year.



Well we will be at  Myrtle Beach end of this month at Grande Shores, My wifes family vacations there once a year, the reason I didnt mention it aslot if because we live close to myrtle beach, and can actually drive there in one day, so we dont really need to get a place there...

You like the resort in Gatlinberg better than bonnet creek? which one are you referring to? Wilderness at the Smokies?


----------



## Happytravels (Jun 7, 2011)

You are getting some fantastic advise on here..:whoopie: ..if you become a member you will see it is the best $15 you every spent....We have more then got our monies worth on this forum....


----------



## dmorea (Jun 7, 2011)

*Suggesting more research even before settling on Wyndham*

I would suggest you do more research and enjoy stays at several of the Systems , not just Wyndham, rentals are cheap and easy to get.Wyndham rentals seem even easier to me to get then others as a rentor as owners can reserve and rent any uit available.  Although Marriott is going through changes, I really do refer them to Wyndhams and have been very happy also with the Marriot desk at Interval International. ( ok some might call me crazy )  
Not trying to nay say but just think you really should use your six month window to consider other options carefully and as it appears you might not have experienced the various timeshares. There are lots of bargains out there! When you are at one , try to visit others in the area ....
Welcome to TUG!


----------



## YeongWoo (Jun 8, 2011)

*Great Smokies Lodge*



Koontzy said:


> Well we will be at  Myrtle Beach end of this month at Grande Shores, My wifes family vacations there once a year, the reason I didnt mention it aslot if because we live close to myrtle beach, and can actually drive there in one day, so we dont really need to get a place there...
> 
> You like the resort in Gatlinberg better than bonnet creek? which one are you referring to? Wilderness at the Smokies?



Technically, it is the Wyndham Vacation Resorts Great Smokies Lodge.  Now bear in mind that I'm not talking about anything other than the activities at the resort.  BC is very nice and a great option for Disney.  It has some great pools and stuff but I couldn't spend all day there the way we do at Great Smokies.  I'm also not saying that I'd buy at GS.  Any Wyndham can get you into GS or BC so just pick the one with the lowest MF.


----------

